# Pronuncia italiana del "th"



## BlueWolf

Domanda rivolta a tutti gli italiani che sanno l'inglese.

Visto che notoriamente molti italiani hanno difficoltà con certi suoni dell'inglese, voi come pronunciate il _th_ nella parola _nothing_?


----------



## irene.acler

Questa dovrebbe essere la pronuncia corretta, /θ/, corrispondente più o meno alla "ce/ci" spagnola. No?


----------



## BlueWolf

irene.acler said:


> Questa dovrebbe essere la pronuncia corretta, /θ/, corrispondente più o meno alla "ce/ci" spagnola. No?


 
No, so qual è la pronuncia corretta, ma quanti italiani sono in grado di pronunciare /θ/? Molti lo riducono semplicemente ad un suono simile che esista in italiano. Io per esempio tendo a pronunciarlo /f/. Voi?


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> No, so qual è la pronuncia corretta, ma quanti italiani sono in grado di pronunciare /θ/? Molti lo riducono semplicemente ad un suono simile che esista in italiano. Io per esempio tendo a pronunciarlo /f/. Voi?


In effetti, anch'io l'ho sentito pronunciare molte volte come una "f". Credo che sia ciò che ci insegnano a scuola....


----------



## irene.acler

Ah si, effettivamente /f/ è un suono che purtroppo si sente spessissimo come pronuncia del gruppo "th".


----------



## ferran

Scusate, non sono italiana pero non vi sembra + logico pronuciare _noting_ invece di noFing? 
Anche i croati lo pronunciano con difficolta'. Ad esempio There is = _Der is_. 
Pero' penso che non sia difficile pronunciarlo, basta ascoltare la lingua. Neanche in croato esiste _th _pero' se uno vuole lo impara, no? Almeno a me non lo sembra complicato.
Comunque, anche a me interessa come lo pronunciano gli italiani.


----------



## claudine2006

ferran said:


> Scusate, non sono italiana però non vi sembra più logico pronunciare _noting_ invece di noFing?
> Anche i croati lo pronunciano con difficoltà. Ad esempio There is = _Der is_.
> Però penso che non sia difficile pronunciarlo, basta ascoltare la lingua. Neanche in croato esiste _th _però se uno vuole lo impara, no? Almeno a me non sembra complicato.
> Comunque, anche a me interessa come lo pronunciano gli italiani.


----------



## BlueWolf

Lo chiedo appunto per quello, per sapere qual è la pronuncia più comune. 
Der invece di there è invece universale anche tra gli italiani!  

P.S. Non penso si possa parlare di logicità comunque. Bisogna invece considerare che cosa uno considera più vicino al suono originale e che cosa ti hanno insegnato o sei abituato a sentire. A me personalmente /f/ sembra molto più simile a /θ/ rispetto a /t/.


----------



## ElaineG

Quando abitavo in Italia, ho sentito sia il "t" sia il "f" per "th."  Ho sentito "th" molto di rado. .   

Direi che il "f" è più comune, ma ho anche sentito tutti e due dalla stessa persona .


----------



## irene.acler

ElaineG said:


> Quando abitavo in Italia, ho sentito sia il "t" sia il "f" per "th." Ho sentito "th" molto di rado. .
> 
> Direi che il "f" è più comune, ma ho anche sentito tutti e due dalla stessa persona .


 
Alcune piccole correzioni, spero non ti dispiaccia.


----------



## BlueWolf

ElaineG said:


> Quando abitavo in Italia, ho sentito sia il "t" sia il "f" per "th." Ho sentito "th" molto di rado. .
> 
> Direi che il "f" è più comune, ma ho anche sentito tutti e due dalla stessa persona .


 
C'è da dire che il fatto che in certi casi "th" si pronunci veramente /t/ non aiuta!


----------



## ElaineG

irene.acler said:


> Alcune piccole correzioni, spero non ti dispiaccia.


 

Ho preso l'articolo "il" (per questi suoni) da Bluewolf. Nel suo primo post, dice: "il _th". _Ma secondo te, è sbagliato, Irene?


----------



## BlueWolf

ElaineG said:


> Ho preso l'articolo "il" (per questi suoni) da Bluewolf. Nel suo primo post, dice: "il _th". _Ma secondo te, è sbagliato, Irene?


 
Tiene presente che nel titolo mi riferisco alla combinazione di lettere, non al suono. Se lo leggessi, lo leggerei così: "pronuncia italiana del ti acca"


----------



## irene.acler

Come dice Bluewolf, l'articolo è corretto davanti a "th" perchè appunto è un gruppo di lettere, mentre davanti ad una singola lettera non va l'articolo in questo caso. Se avessi scritto "ho sentito sia il suono t che il suono f", allora l'articolo "il" davanti a "suono" sarebbe corretto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io so pronunciare la fricativa interdentale sorda (*θ*), tuttavia, a volte, tendo a pronunciare quel fonema, come occlusivo dentale sonoro aspirato (*dh*).
Come già detto da altri, ho sentito pronunciare il "th" come occlusiva dentale sorda (*d*) o sonora (*t*).


----------



## Klashko

Bè, Sabrinita, in inglese il gruppo th può avere sia il suono *θ *(come in *th*rough) che *ð *(come in *th*e, *th*ere). L'importante è non confonderli, risulta piuttosto comico come errore!


----------



## sabrinita85

Klashko said:


> Beh, Sabrinita85, in inglese il gruppo th può avere sia il suono *θ *(come in *th*rough) che *ð *(come in *th*e, *th*ere). L'importante è non confonderli, risulterebbe piuttosto comico come errore!


Quello che tentavo di dire, e che a quanto pare non è arrivato, è che, a volte, mi capita di pronunciare la fricativa interdentale sorda come una [+occl] [+dent][-sorda] e [+aspirata].


----------



## gabrigabri

Se vi può consolare in Germania si tende a pronunciare il "th" come una "s". Ancora più orribile!!  Anche perché i tedeschi hanno la mania/arroganza di voler pronunciare in nomi inglesi senza accento tedesco (e criticano il mio AMBRURRRGERRR), e quando in Grey's Anatomy" sento dire un QUASI perfetto Meredis mi viene da ridere!!


----------



## lsp

Secondo la mia esperienza, a volte 't' a volte 'f' dipende la parola.
Mouth, month quasi sempre con 'f' per esempio, mentre nothing più spesso con 't.' Per quanto riguarda le parole che iniziano con 'th,' come thought, allora 't', mi pare.


----------



## irene.acler

lsp said:


> Secondo la mia esperienza, a volte 't' a volte 'f' dipende dalla parola.
> Mouth, month quasi sempre con 'f' per esempio, mentre nothing più spesso con 't.' Per quanto riguarda le parole che iniziano con 'th,' come thought, allora 't', mi pare.



Le varianti sono numerose a quanto pare!!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

sound shift said:


> Anche i "Cockneys" (i nativi di Londra) pronunciano "think" come "fink".


 
Infatti! Anche una ragazza italo-inglese che mi è capitato di conoscere aveva questa pronuncia, e mi spiazzava un po'.

Io non faccio testo perché sono madrelingua, però posso descrivere l'esperienza che ho avuto quando amici o conoscenti mi hanno chiesto come pronunciare delle parole. Riguardo a "nothing", mi pare che - tentando di pronunciare il "th" (in questo caso, la fricativa interdentale sorda) - venga loro "spontaneo" pronunciare T, però se io faccio loro notare che "devono mettere la lingua in mezzo ai denti" allora a volte esce un F.
Inoltre, in parole come "thief" (ladro), dove c'è un "th sordo" e poi una f, mi pare che la tendenza a pronunciare due F sia più marcata...il che è abbastanza logico...

Riguardo al "th sonoro" (fric. interdent. sonora), è vero, quasi tutti gli italiani pronunciano D...ma a pensarci anche in molti "accenti" degli Stati Uniti TH può assomigliare molto a D, tanto che nelle vignette o nei fumetti spesso l'articolo è scritto "da" invece "the", per connotare una parlata rilassata e poco attenta...


----------



## itka

Interessante questa discussione !

Per i Francesi, la realizzazione più frequenta di quel maledetto  "th" sia sordo che sonore è [s] o [z] e ci viene sempre detto dai professori che se non siamo capaci di produrre la corretta fricativa interdentale, almeno potremmo sostituirvi una [t] o una [d] !

Beati voi, Italiani, che lo fate senza pensarci !


----------



## irene.acler

itka said:


> Interessante questa discussione !
> 
> Per i Francesi, la realizzazione più frequente di quel maledetto  "th" sia sordo che sonoro è [s] o [z] e ci viene sempre detto dai professori che se non siamo capaci di produrre la corretta fricativa interdentale, almeno potremmo sostituirvi una [t] o una [d] !
> 
> Beati voi, Italiani, che lo fate senza pensarci !


----------



## BlueWolf

DrLindenbrock said:


> Riguardo al "th sonoro" (fric. interdent. sonora), è vero, quasi tutti gli italiani pronunciano D...ma a pensarci anche in molti "accenti" degli Stati Uniti TH può assomigliare molto a D, tanto che nelle vignette o nei fumetti spesso l'articolo è scritto "da" invece "the", per connotare una parlata rilassata e poco attenta...



Molto interessante! Meno male che quel maledetto [ð] inizia a stare sulle scatole anche agli americani!!! 



> Per i Francesi, la realizzazione più frequenta di quel maledetto "th" sia sordo che sonore è [s] o [z] e ci viene sempre detto dai professori che se non siamo capaci di produrre la corretta fricativa interdentale, almeno potremmo sostituirvi una [t] o una [d]!



A quanto pare non c'è accordo su quale suono sia più simile a [θ]! A me sembra che [t] e [θ] non c'entrino proprio niente l'uno con l'altro!


----------



## Cosol

Ho avuto dei problemi nel distinguere la sorda dalla sonora. Non ho avuto altri. Questo è perché il mio dialetto cinese ha questo "suono", ma non li distingue.

Ho (avuto) l'abitudine di prununciare la /ts/ italiana e cinese come una /θ/.

Quando sono stato ad Hong Kong mi hanno detto che lí anche i "madrelingua" pronunciano /f/.


----------



## Gio77

Sembra proprio che /f/ e /t/ o /d/ siano le soluzioni più gettonate.

Nel bolognese invece ci si può anche avvalere della tipica "z" emiliana, della quale non conosco il corrispondente simbolo fonetico (dovesse esistere). E' un misto tra una s ed una z e presenta sia la variante sorda - usata per [θ] - che sonora - usata per [ð].

C'è da dire che questa approssimazione viene fatta solo nel caso di inglese veramente "maccheronico", anche se effettivamente si avvicinano molto di più questi suoni alla meta rispetto che le dentali già menzionate.

Per lo meno secondo la mia opinione...


----------



## freakit

generalmente non si dovrebbe pronunciarla mettendo la lingua tra i denti?? almeno io ho sempre fatto così!!!!

un po' come fanno gli andalusi con il seseo.....
poi credo dipenda dall'accento e dai diversi "inglesi" che si parlano...


ps: ciao a tutti!


----------



## Einstein

Tempo fa avevo un amico bolognese che pronunciava la "z" proprio come la "th" inglese. Infatti sembra che agli emiliani questo suono non presenti grossi problemi.


----------



## mateintwo

Il mio consiglio e’ pensa a *thank *come in *thank you *quando vedi/vuoi dire una parola con* th. *Suppongo che la gente che studi Inglese sa come dire *th *in thank you*?*

Questo consiglio forse sembra banale ma avevo qualche problema pronunciare cinque ma un mio amico mi ha detto pensa a *Cincin!* e da allora in poi non ho avuto *più problemi *con cinque.


----------



## sabrinita85

mateintwo said:


> Il mio consiglio e’ pensa a *thank *come in *thank you *quando vedi/vuoi dire una parola con* th. *Suppongo che la gente che studi Inglese sa come dire *th *in thank you*?*
> 
> Questo consiglio forse sembra banale ma avevo qualche problema pronunciare cinque ma un mio amico mi ha detto pensa a *Cincin!* e da allora in poi non ho avuto *più problemi *con cinque.


Eh ma il problema è che molti italiani non è che sanno pronunciare "thank" e invece "thirst", ad esempio, no... hehehe... il problema è che alcuni non sanno pronunciare bene _thank_!


----------



## mateintwo

Allora e’ un peccato che così tanti studente non sanno pronunciare *th* come in “*Th*ank you” siccome altrimenti sarebbero in grado di pronunciare tutte parole Inglese con un *th* su questa thread (nothing, mouth, month, thought, cloth e altri tranne forse mouths, clothes non a causa del *th *ma a motivo di 3 consonante consecutive che possa essere un po di una sfida). *Th* e’ sempre pronunciato nello stesso modo. *Th* si pronuncia mettendo la punta della lingua sulla parte inferiore dei denti superiore. 

Mi stupisco che sia vero quello che ha detto Claudine2006: “In effetti, anch'io l'ho sentito pronunciare molte volte come una "f". Credo che sia ciò che ci insegnano a scuola”. F invece si pronuncia in un modo completamente diverso mettendo i denti superiore sulla labbra inferiore.

Per quanto riguarda la postazione della lingua *D* e *T*(senza H) sono molto simile ma entrambi hanno un suono molto diverso che *Th*.


----------



## itka

mateintwo said:


> Allora e’ un peccato che così tanti studente non sanno pronunciare *th* come in “*Th*ank you” siccome altrimenti sarebbero in grado di pronunciare tutte parole Inglese



Suppongo che tutti quanti siamo possiamo mettere la lingua al posto giusto e pronunciare sia la *th* sorda quanto la sonora... La difficoltà è di farlo mentre si parla ad una velocità normale !


----------



## BlueWolf

mateintwo said:


> Allora e’ un peccato che così tanti studente non sanno pronunciare *th* come in “*Th*ank you” siccome altrimenti sarebbero in grado di pronunciare tutte parole Inglese con un *th* su questa thread (nothing, mouth, month, thought, cloth e altri tranne forse mouths, clothes non a causa del *th *ma a motivo di 3 consonante consecutive che possa essere un po di una sfida). *Th* e’ sempre pronunciato nello stesso modo. *Th* si pronuncia mettendo la punta della lingua sulla parte inferiore dei denti superiore.
> 
> Mi stupisco che sia vero quello che ha detto Claudine2006: “In effetti, anch'io l'ho sentito pronunciare molte volte come una "f". Credo che sia ciò che ci insegnano a scuola”. F invece si pronuncia in un modo completamente diverso mettendo i denti superiore sulla labbra inferiore.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la postazione della lingua *D* e *T*(senza H) sono molto simile ma entrambi hanno un suono molto diverso che *Th*.



Il punto non è tanto l'irriproducibilità del suono, perché è ovviamente perfettamente possibile imparare a pronunciarlo. Il punto è che nessuno qui in Italia ti insegna a farlo. Anni di elementari dove insegnano ai bambini i numeri e altre basi del genere, e nessuno che si preoccupi ad insegnarci la fonologia dell'inglese. E l'inglese è pieno di suoni difficili per un italiano, che spesso creano incomprensioni (ad esempio: [θ], [ð], [æ], [^], ma la lista continua).




> Il mio consiglio e’ pensa a *thank *come in *thank you *quando vedi/vuoi dire una parola con* th. *Suppongo che la gente che studi Inglese sa come dire *th *in thank you*?*


Per la cronaca, la pronuncia "ufficiale" di thank you in Italia è /tenk ju/.


----------



## redbloodsky

A volte la difficoltà non sta nel pronunciare th (sonoro o sordo) in sè.

A volte la difficoltà è pronunciarlo prima o dopo alcune parole che iniziano o finiscono con determinate lettere.

Ad esempio per me è più facile pronunciare "the first" piuttosto che "for this"... A pensarci, per quanto mi riguarda, dire "for this", e quindi, pronunciare la r di for prima di this è davvero difficile. Sarà che sono un principiante... 

Al momento non mi vengono altri esempi...

Ci sono altre persone che hanno questa difficoltà?


----------



## infinite sadness

La soluzione sta nel fatto che in quel caso la errrrrre di for non si pronuncia (cioè, quella erre sembra diventare una specie di a).


----------



## Einstein

infinite sadness said:


> La soluzione sta nel fatto che in quel caso la errrrrre di for non si pronuncia (cioè, quella erre sembra diventare una specie di a).


Questo vale per l'inglese dell'Inghilterra del sud-est (che è considerato BE standard). In certe altre zone della Gran Bretagna (Inghilterra del sud-ovest, Scozia) e in AE la "r" si pronuncia.


----------



## redbloodsky

infinite sadness said:


> La soluzione sta nel fatto che in quel caso la errrrrre di for non si pronuncia (cioè, quella erre sembra diventare una specie di a).


 

Ah ecco, l'avevo immaginato... 

Ma prendo in considerazione anche quello che ha detto Einstein.


----------



## Einstein

Comunque, vorrei fare un appello: il suono "th" sarà difficile, ma non ci vuole niente per riprodurre la pronuncia corretta di "au" (non è un dittongo, ma una vocale unica, come in francese). La pronuncia italiana di "authority" è irriconoscibile per un inglese, che la trascriverebbe con "owtority".


----------



## Queva

Io ho imparato una pronuncia del _th_ considerata buona, ma non so quanto faccio testo, dato che pronuncio all'irlandese..Sinceramente non ho idea di come valuterebbero il mio _th_ i sudditi di Sua Maestà 
Come gusto personale preferisco sentire una t anzichè una f, trovo quest'ultimo suono vagamente comico, chissà perchè.

Bluewolf: quanto hai ragione! La mia professoressa di inglese al liceo parlava con un'inflessione mista di lombardo, toscano e oxford piuttosto  raccapricciante, e pretendeva che parlassimo così anche noi!


----------



## Einstein

Un problema collegato riguarda la lettera greca *θ*, che in Italia viene pronunciata *t* come l'altra lettera greca *τ*.


----------



## effeundici

Una cosa veramente curiosa che ho osservato è che i toscani veraci pronunciano le *t *come *θ *(pare sia un'eredità etrusca) e le *c *intervocaliche come *h*  inglesi.

Però quando parlano inglese, magicamente le *θ *diventano *t *e le *h *rimangono mute!!


----------



## Einstein

effeundici said:


> Una cosa veramente curiosa che ho osservato è che i toscani veraci pronunciano le *t *come *θ *(pare sia un'eredità etrusca) e le *c *intervocaliche come *h* inglesi.
> 
> Però quando parlano inglese, magicamente le *θ *diventano *t *e le *h *rimangono mute!!


Verissimo! Credo che il ragionamento sia: prima di affrontare una lingua straniera bisogna "ripulire" la propria e guai se questi regionalismi inquinano anche l'apprendimento di altre lingue. È un peccato...


----------



## saltapicchio

Credo che la pronuncia possa essere adattata a seconda del contesto in cui ci si trova. Se parlo con un altro italiano (magari in una situazione colloquiale) penso sia normale adattare la parola inglese ad una pronuncia italianizzata, se parlo con un inglese dovrò invece stare più attento e cercare di usare la pronuncia corretta (nel caso di "th" quella specie di "ft" ottenuto soffiando una "t" con la lingua dietro i denti). 
Il problema è che pronunciando "t" o "th" cambia radicalmente il significato di una parola: un classico esempio è tree/three.

Comunque, alla fine, per rispondere alla domanda del topic, "th" normalmente tra italiani si pronuncia "t".


----------



## Fruttolina

A scuola mi facevano fare questo esercizio... appoggiare la punta della lingua sui denti e soffiare leggermente.... il suono non è proprio una "F" ma nemmeno una t o una f sorda.....
L'unica volta che dissi "noting" mi diedero 5.

Credo che un ottimo esempio di pronuncia tu possa averlo ascoltando nothing else matter dei metallica


----------



## horace.mik

gabrigabri said:


> Se vi può consolare in Germania si tende a pronunciare il "th" come una "s". Ancora più orribile!!  Anche perché i tedeschi hanno la mania/arroganza di voler pronunciare in nomi inglesi senza accento tedesco (e criticano il mio AMBRURRRGERRR), e quando in Grey's Anatomy" sento dire un QUASI perfetto Meredis mi viene da ridere!!


Anche i russi hanno la mania di pronunciare "th" sordo come una "s" sorda, il che è insopportabile da sentire, tipo "thank" come "sæŋk"; stessa cosa per "th" sonoro in "the" che viene pronunciato con una "s" sonora /zə/. Tutto sommato, non mi sembra che sia così difficile da pronuncare "th", in fondo è simile ad una "s", sonora o sorda, sibilante.


----------



## mariannissima

Nell'Italia del nord-ovest io non ho mai sentito la pronuncia /t/, molto comune invece /f/. Pochissimi casi di pronuncia corretta, per lo meno negli anni di scuola, nonostante io abbia frequentato un istituto alberghiero e le ore di studio delle lingue straniere fossero molte. Mai nessun insegnante ha "perso" mezz'ora di lezione per parlare di fonetica, tanto con l'inglese quanto con il francese. La pronuncia /t/ "think = tink" l'ho sentita per la prima volta da un romano, e mi ha fatto molto ridere solo quei 15 secondi che ha impiegato il mio cervello a realizzare che la mia pronuncia era altrettanto agghiacciante.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Visto che nonostante questo sia il forum SOLO ITALIANO la diascussione tratta mille altre lingue, ora il thread è definitivamente chiuso.


----------

